# SCREEN MOVEMENT



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

Check for screen movement. If you see movement you have a problem


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Nudity is not allowed on this forum. Picture has been removed.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2007)

reminded me of the "Bicycle race" film clip from Queen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

It was a nice pic, except for the one with the large amounts of celulite on her ass. 

It just did not belong here.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

I wouldn't have put it up if I had thought it was nudity Eagle. Been a Mod a few times and I would have let it go myself. Full frontal nudity I banned.
I even allowed tits sometimes.
But sorry if I broke the rules here. Just fun for guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I wouldn't have put it up if I had thought it was nudity Eagle. Been a Mod a few times and I would have let it go myself. Full frontal nudity I banned.
> I even allowed tits sometimes.



We do not allow any of it here. I suggest you go and read the rules of the forum.


----------

